# whoo hooo! 200.4 hp now!



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Today Clark went to work on the ECU and did some tuning for the C6M cams. The result is 200.4 whp @ 7800 rpm. I think this is perhaps the most powerful NA DE around that is well documented. Not bad for a low buck motor. 

He also spun the engine to 8600 rpm on the dyno with no valve float or rocker arm jump off. Theoreticaly these cams should be good to 9200 rpm with no float. The rods did not fly apart either! 

Tomarrow Clark is going to fiddle with the intake cam timing to try to get some of the torque lost by the big cams and next week we try Pete's new manifold and a 70mm TB. We will probably end up with a good solid 200's. 

I think I'll proably end up going back to the C3's with the manifold to get midrange torque and more than 200 hp, unless the cam really responds to more advance. We can't run the optimal lobe centers because the stock and 300ZX pistons don't have enough piston to valve clearance so piston with deep valve relifes will proably produce more torque. 

Mr Miko needs to get his big bore motor, going we are going to see 220 with that one. 

Mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

didnt you have like 199 before?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> didnt you have like 199 before?


196 yesterday.

Mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hell yea


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

I always like your NA 200sx since it started from the pages of SCC. BTW 200whp equals to about between 230-240 crank HP, right? Awesome work!!! :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Mervic said:


> I always like your NA 200sx since it started from the pages of SCC. BTW 200whp equals to about between 230-240 crank HP, right? Awesome work!!! :thumbup:



crank hosepower smanck horsepower...we only car about what gets TO THE GROUND! haha


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Today Clark went to work on the ECU and did some tuning for the C6M cams. The result is 200.4 whp @ 7800 rpm. I think this is perhaps the most powerful NA DE around that is well documented. Not bad for a low buck motor.
> 
> He also spun the engine to 8600 rpm on the dyno with no valve float or rocker arm jump off. Theoreticaly these cams should be good to 9200 rpm with no float. The rods did not fly apart either!
> 
> ...


That's what I like to see!!!!! Interested to see the numbers with teh new Manifold and TB. Any chance your gonna post a dyno chart? Curious to check it out....


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

wes said:


> That's what I like to see!!!!! Interested to see the numbers with teh new Manifold and TB. Any chance your gonna post a dyno chart? Curious to check it out....


I'll do it when I am done if someone can scan it for me.

Mike


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

wow thats awesome! n i c e


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Im really interested in seeing the car as well as the engine. You think i can check it out sometime??


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Today Clark went to work on the ECU and did some tuning for the C6M cams. The result is 200.4 whp @ 7800 rpm. I think this is perhaps the most powerful NA DE around that is well documented. Not bad for a low buck motor.
> 
> He also spun the engine to 8600 rpm on the dyno with no valve float or rocker arm jump off. Theoreticaly these cams should be good to 9200 rpm with no float. The rods did not fly apart either!
> 
> ...


what engine is this??


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> what engine is this??


Not to steal Mike's thunder, this is SCC's project 200SX SE-R.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> Not to steal Mike's thunder, this is SCC's project 200SX SE-R.



but mike drives it and owns it, right?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> but mike drives it and owns it, right?


yep.

Mike


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

very nice, doesn't Miko have ~210 out of his N/A?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> very nice, doesn't Miko have ~210 out of his N/A?


I thought Miko was making 199, did that change?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> very nice, doesn't Miko have ~210 out of his N/A?


199 whp. With a 2.2 liter motor.

Mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> 199 whp. With a 2.2 liter motor.
> 
> Mike



mikos a cheater...hahaha...did he use that stroker kit i have heard about? i know in jgy's site, its like $7,000.00 or some shit!!!!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> mikos a cheater...hahaha...did he use that stroker kit i have heard about? i know in jgy's site, its like $7,000.00 or some shit!!!!!


No he built it himself.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> No he built it himself.


hell yea!!!...who would spend $7000 on a new cranks and pistonds and rods??? ive never heard of anyone getting it


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

So i guess i'll be reading about this in the next installment of the project 200sx right?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> mikos a cheater...hahaha...did he use that stroker kit i have heard about? i know in jgy's site, its like $7,000.00 or some shit!!!!!


No its just a really big bore with a stock crank.

Mike


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I know JUN technologies has a 2.2 stroker kit for even more than that. I think I seen it for $8000


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> I know JUN technologies has a 2.2 stroker kit for even more than that. I think I seen it for $8000


See this is a problem that causes the old timers to laugh at us. We stroke out engines for $8000 (not me, no $$) and only get 200 mL of displacements...whats that like 12 cubic inches? 

I know its more power per mL than they will get with theirs but I think its kinda funny. :dumbass:


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Sentra_Industies said:


> See this is a problem that causes the old timers to laugh at us. We stroke out engines for $8000 (not me, no $$) and only get 200 mL of displacements...whats that like 12 cubic inches?
> 
> I know its more power per mL than they will get with theirs but I think its kinda funny. :dumbass:


Mililiters? Thats like .7 cubic inch???

Mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so the kit on JGY comes with the WHOLE NEW MOTOR?


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

That's freakin awesome man! Keep us updated.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> so the kit on JGY comes with the WHOLE NEW MOTOR?


No it is a kit not a motor.


----------



## Andreas Miko (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> mikos a cheater...hahaha...did he use that stroker kit i have heard about? i know in jgy's site, its like $7,000.00 or some shit!!!!!


I never cheat. I always tell the truth. I have never said my motor was anything less than a 2.2. Tha actual size is 2.185L. Thats 90mm pistons and 86mm crank. Mike K's motor is 2.045 or 87mm pistons and 86mm crank. Mike is 1 mm over bore and I am 4 mm over bore. 

Now that you understand Mike has made a large change to the motor going to mechanical cams. My dyno was with C3 cams. Please note that when I get the chance to put these cams in my motor, I will make 225-235 WHP with no problem. You have to know that spinning a 2.2L motor to 8,500 RPMs wil make a great change in Hp than spinning a 2.05 L motor that high. Trust me when I say it will be a bigg diffrence. Please note that I have to put on the mechanical cams a Maxiam MAF like Mike K has on his car and 70mm TB will be later.

I built this motor to show you people out there that you could build a 2.2L motor alot cheaper than what Jun, Toda and Tomei were pricing there kits for. The cost to build an Andreas Miko 2.2L motor in parts is $650 for J & E pistons and $1000 to get the block sleeved and bored. That is $1650 vs the cheapest kit from Tomei's at $3500 to Jun's at $5000.

Please pay attention.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Andreas Miko said:


> I never cheat. I always tell the truth. I have never said my motor was anything less than a 2.2. Tha actual size is 2.185L. Thats 90mm pistons and 86mm crank. Mike K's motor is 2.045 or 87mm pistons and 86mm crank. Mike is 1 mm over bore and I am 4 mm over bore.
> 
> Now that you understand Mike has made a large change to the motor going to mechanical cams. My dyno was with C3 cams. Please note that when I get the chance to put these cams in my motor, I will make 225-235 WHP with no problem. You have to know that spinning a 2.2L motor to 8,500 RPMs wil make a great change in Hp than spinning a 2.05 L motor that high. Trust me when I say it will be a bigg diffrence. Please note that I have to put on the mechanical cams a Maxiam MAF like Mike K has on his car and 70mm TB will be later.
> 
> ...


Not to mention that you car is pretty streetable and mine sort of sucks, no power below 3000 rpm.

Mike


----------



## Andreas Miko (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Not to mention that you car is pretty streetable and mine sort of sucks, no power below 3000 rpm.
> 
> Mike


Please note also I am not here to compete with Mike. I speak to Mike K once in a while. We share info on things back and forth. 

I am waiting for Mike K to do the 2.4L SR20DE motor. Thats what I want to see. I will be building a 2.4L VE motor instead. I feel the DE motor can produce almost as much WHP as a VE but the drivabilty on the DE will suck.

Also, once I put my 2.2L DE back together and it makes 225 plus WHP, I will sell it 

I also think that having a over square 2.2L motor like my 90mm pistons and 86 mm cranks will be faster than a undersqaure 2.2L motor like the Jun, Toda and Tomei kits that offer 87 mm pistons and 91-92mm cranks. The oversquare motor will rev faster and will have its peak WHP higher up than the under square motor. This happens becasue the rod ratio is less all thinks being equal. The undersquare 2.2L will have more torque lower down in the RPM band But I feel with a FWD car this advatage is not usefull as you will get to much tire spin in 1st and 2nd gear.

The only way I would like the SR20DE with a undersquare setup like the Jun, Toda and Tomei kits is if I could get a lower numerical final drive like 3.90s on the 2.2l or even 3.70s on a 2.4L

Maybe Mike K will chime in as he can explain thing better than I can.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Andreas Miko said:


> Please note also I am not here to compete with Mike. I speak to Mike K once in a while. We share info on things back and forth.
> 
> I am waiting for Mike K to do the 2.4L SR20DE motor. Thats what I want to see. I will be building a 2.4L VE motor instead. I feel the DE motor can produce almost as much WHP as a VE but the drivabilty on the DE will suck.
> 
> ...


My new motor is going to have a poor rod ratio and is going to be undersquare, not ideal but many fast all motor Honda's have simular numbers. I think the added displacment will mellow out the big C6 cams and the negine might have acceptble bottom end. I wanted to do a tall deck and a long rod but the more specail parts, the more delays and headaches. The dilemma is the VVL has a better head but their are no cams, the DE has the cams but the head doesnt flow as well.


----------



## Andreas Miko (Apr 30, 2002)

I also wanted to add a 1 inch deck plate but those guys at Eagle Man said I should wait until they could figure it out which was last year Jan. Now that they have I called them and they said that they will not do it for me so I am screwed on that. Really bitter about that but what can I do.


----------



## Andreas Miko (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> My new motor is going to have a poor rod ratio and is going to be undersquare, not ideal but many fast all motor Honda's have simular numbers. I think the added displacment will mellow out the big C6 cams and the negine might have acceptble bottom end. I wanted to do a tall deck and a long rod but the more specail parts, the more delays and headaches. The dilemma is the VVL has a better head but their are no cams, the DE has the cams but the head doesnt flow as well.


I think the only reason the Honda Guys run undersquare motor is, that there is only so much space you have in a stock block to go with oversized pistons. In most motors there is atleast enough room to go 8-10mm over on the crank and 3-5 mm on the piston because of spacing between the pistons


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Andreas Miko said:


> I also wanted to add a 1 inch deck plate but those guys at Eagle Man said I should wait until they could figure it out which was last year Jan. Now that they have I called them and they said that they will not do it for me so I am screwed on that. Really bitter about that but what can I do.


Did you see Big Tom's block? They are doing a 1" spacer for him. The block is all done.

Mike


----------



## Andreas Miko (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Did you see Big Tom's block? They are doing a 1" spacer for him. The block is all done.
> 
> Mike


Yeah I did. I spoke to them last year about this time, they asked me to wait until it is done to make sure they could do it. Now that it is done they just blew me off and said they would not be doing it right now.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Andreas Miko said:


> Yeah I did. I spoke to them last year about this time, they asked me to wait until it is done to make sure they could do it. Now that it is done they just blew me off and said they would not be doing it right now.


Thats weak. I think Tom has no money to finish the motor.

Mike


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

2 person thread...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks Andreas and Mike for all this info. This is one of the better two person threads on this forum that hasnt been closed due to rule violations. :cheers:


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Andreas Miko said:


> Yeah I did. I spoke to them last year about this time, they asked me to wait until it is done to make sure they could do it. Now that it is done they just blew me off and said they would not be doing it right now.


Whens your big motor coing out? Do you still need my help with some of the stuff? I know thats going make some serious power.

Mike


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

*just to add more peeps...*

heys it's been a month since the last post anything new to add? Avid readervery interested, more more more! :cheers:


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

koroshiya said:


> heys it's been a month since the last post anything new to add? Avid readervery interested, more more more! :cheers:


Nothing I have tried has worked so far, 70mm throttle body, no difference, short runner box plenum race style manifold minus 12 hp. Now trying manifold with slightly longer runners.

Mike


----------



## projects13coupe (Mar 2, 2004)

yo thats wut i want whats the setup?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

projects13coupe said:


> yo thats wut i want whats the setup?


SR20DE low port engine, 300ZX VG30DE pistons, 11:1 compression, rest of bottom end stock. DPR stage 5 head, JWT C6M cams and valve springs, JWT adjustable timing gears, JWT ECU, Hotshot gen 6 header, Hotshot CAI, Unorthodox UD pulleys.

Mike


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Keep us posted.

Carlos.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, you got the new Gen 6 header? very nice. As for the C6 cams, aren't the c5's the newest cams JWT has?


----------



## NA_GTIR (May 18, 2004)

Awesome power! You say that you advanced the inlet cam and it made more power. How about the exhaust cam. Have you tried advancing it up. We found a small gain in top end power.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

:fluffy:


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> damn, you got the new Gen 6 header? very nice. As for the C6 cams, aren't the c5's the newest cams JWT has?



s5 cams


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NA_GTIR said:


> Awesome power! You say that you advanced the inlet cam and it made more power. How about the exhaust cam. Have you tried advancing it up. We found a small gain in top end power.


Exhaust cam is retarded 7.5 degrees to gain overlap.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

nx2krider93 said:


> s5 cams


C6M cams.

Mike


----------



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

Mike and Andreas, I'm awaiting an Autech Factory SR20 for my Pulsar and want to know which way would be best to increase power with its stock 11:1 compression and lopey cam setup. It's meant to put 113-117kw out at the wheels stock (I have a dyno graph uploaded somehwhere I'll have to find) and this is territory I am unfamiliar with. (ga16 mods being my knowledge base) I've heard it's meant to also have a stock redline of 8300RPM. What size exhausts are the two of you using to achieve these huge HP figures? Do you have a list of all the other bolt ons used to get these figures that I could refer to?

cheers
Mark


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

darkelf said:


> Mike and Andreas, I'm awaiting an Autech Factory SR20 for my Pulsar and want to know which way would be best to increase power with its stock 11:1 compression and lopey cam setup. It's meant to put 113-117kw out at the wheels stock (I have a dyno graph uploaded somehwhere I'll have to find) and this is territory I am unfamiliar with. (ga16 mods being my knowledge base) I've heard it's meant to also have a stock redline of 8300RPM. What size exhausts are the two of you using to achieve these huge HP figures? Do you have a list of all the other bolt ons used to get these figures that I could refer to?
> 
> cheers
> Mark


You should get bigger cams, valvesprings, port the head,run the new gen 6 HS header when it comes out and run a 3" exhaust.

Mike


----------

